# Maintainer noob question



## bjs (Apr 28, 2022)

Reading the Writing FreeBSD Problem Reports article, in Chapter 5. Tips and Tricks for Writing a Good Problem Report it says:

_If you are a maintainer, say so._ If you are maintaining a part of the source code (for instance, an existing port), you definitely should set the "Class" of your PR to maintainer-update. This way any committer that handles your PR will not have to check.

My question is just where or how do you set this "Class"? I see no place on my PR to set this.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2022)

Top section, right hand-side, at "Flags". Set "maintainer-feedback" to "+".


----------



## bjs (Apr 28, 2022)

Thank you!


----------

